# yahoo chat 2.0 unable to load



## mamajewell2 (Jun 30, 2006)

Help. Love my chat rooms, but for several days haven't been able to get in. A message appears saying chat 2.0 does not seem to be lloading normally you may wait longer or return to the main chat page. Some friends say they have been having trouble too, but apparently some are having no problem. Thought it might be the computer, but went to the library and the same thing happens.


----------



## tedwinder (Sep 7, 2005)

Maybe Yahho Chat's sever is a bit dodgy at the moment.


----------



## mamajewell2 (Jun 30, 2006)

For anyone else having this problem, I know how to fix it now. Silly me. Java was downloaded, but NOT installed. When it was installed, chat 2.0 worked just fine. Thanks just one of those days (weeks really)


----------

